# Rider Comments



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

I received two "negative" comments yesterday and my rating fell from 4.9 to 4.89. Can riders put two negative comments down or was that two different rides? Out of 2500 rides this is the 2nd time on professional so I don't care so much. The driving comment happens more often so I am curious.


----------



## byefeliciabye (Jul 7, 2017)

two of your passengers were a1holes 
problem solved 
some of them just suck as people 
not your fault


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Nerka said:


> I received two "negative" comments yesterday and my rating fell from 4.9 to 4.89. Can riders put two negative comments down or was that two different rides? Out of 2500 rides this is the 2nd time on professional so I don't care so much. The driving comment happens more often so I am curious.


A rider can leave multiple flags. So it was probably the same rider.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

What were the comments?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Can't see negative comments.


----------

